# blower enhancer ??



## 68malibulee (Feb 18, 2011)

A local fellow is advertising a snowblower enhancer. It's a device you install on your impeller in about 2 hours his ad says. You don't need to take it apart because it can be installed through the auger. It sells for 30 bucks and is supposed to double your throw and prevent clogs....Have any of you heard of this, or is it phoney baloney junk ?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-doing-installing-clarences-impeller-kit.html

Snowblower Impeller Kit

A search for "clarence impeller kit" on any snowblower forum or google will net you years of reading. I don't think I have ever read one negative comment from a person who actually installed it other than initial cost vs home made cost.


----------

